# Осторожно! Баяны и аккордеоны б/у



## sgoryachih (4 Май 2019)

Думаю, пора уже создать отдельную тему. Просто жалко людей, которые, не разбираясь в данном вопросе, приобретают старые инструменты советского производства и прочие б/у, переплачивая, в десятки раз за откровенный хлам. Считаю, что здесь можно обозначать (для потенциальных покупателей) реальную стоимость тех инструментов, которые предлагаются к продаже на популярных сайтах. По волгоградским ценам на б/у инструменты этот баян, учитывая, как мне кажется, гаражное хранение, не должен стоить больше 1,5 - 3 тысяч рублей - https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_1395241092


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Май 2019)

Все мы, наверно, регулярно посещаем подобные сайты. И если нам встретилось объявление с явно нереально завышенной ценой на старый инструмент, можно скидывать ссылки на них - сюда. Возможно, со временем, эта Тема станет популярной...


----------



## vev (4 Май 2019)

sgoryachih, 

А чем была старая тема плоха? Что сподвигло новую заводить?


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Май 2019)

Какую старую тему Вы имеете ввиду? Мне показалось, что эта была бы - более конкретизирована. Но, Ваше право - удалить её, или перенести моё сообщение в какую-нибудь старую Тему по этой проблеме...)


----------



## vev (4 Май 2019)

Вот эту:






Разводилово на Avito


vikatik (12.04.2016, 00:24) писал:У нас в Питере народ явно чего-то обкурился на Авито. Посыпались Вельты Грандины и Роял Стандарт Романсы по 130-200 тысяч рублей. Причем они искренне полагают, что их и нужно продавать по этой цене. Похоже их всех кто-то разводит... Может быть это такой прием...




www.goldaccordion.com


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Май 2019)

Думаю, надо разделять намеренное "разводилово" и "добросовестное заблуждение"))) продавца в ценности своего инструмента при продаже... Но можно публиковать всё и в одной теме)


----------



## vev (4 Май 2019)

sgoryachih, 
намеренное "разводилово" и "добросовестное разводилово"  
Просто дедушке поверил и добросовестно выставил 420тр за дрова


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Май 2019)

https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_1395241092 - подобные этому объявления, думаю, появляются из-за дилетантства, и незнанию специфики. Человек посмотрел в интернете - сколько стоит новый "Этюд" или "Тула", ну и чуть сбросил на возраст)


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Май 2019)

Для примера, свежее объявление из того же района Волгограда - https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_1263612225 ))) Как будто в одном гараже была фотосессия)))


----------



## andrey.p6 (4 Май 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> Для примера, свежее объявление из того же района Волгограда - https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_1263612225 ))) Как будто в одном гараже была фотосессия)))


Вообще, если фото сделано в гараже - ни в коем случае не стоит рассматривать инструмент к покупке)))
А что касается Тулы 202 за 30000 - это не заблуждение, это разводилово!
Во когда человек, не умеющий играть на баяне и не знающий специфики и условий хранения, думает что его инструмент в состоянии "дрова" в идеале и просит за него 5000 - то вот это заблуждение. А когда за баян, которому красная цена максимум 5000, просят 30 - это разводилово!!! И что мешает человеку, размещающему объявление на Авито, посмотреть цены на том же самом Авито на этот очень распространённый инструмент? Больше того, гораздо проще найти на Авито цену на тулу-202, чем найти стоимость нового этюда. А Тула-202 уже минимум лет 30 не производится.
Так что нет ему оправдания!


----------



## andrey.p6 (4 Май 2019)

Тут вот неделю назад с человеком одним я общался на Авито. Попросил его сделать некоторые замеры баяна Тула-201, но он для меня даже 2 видео снял. Прямо из гаража. На видео он утверждает с полной уверенностью что инструмент в идеале, но "нужно только свистульки подклеить" (цитата). На самом же деле баян зацарапан вусмерть, мех весь в заломах (по его мнению он тоже идеален, дыр ведь нет!), баян сам играет(проблема с клапанами). Вдобавок на видео он с ним обращается как с поленом, один раз даже он у него ударился о бетонный пол.
Но даже несмотря на всё это, человек просит за него всего 4 тысячи, что является практически минимальной ценой на Авито на этот инструмент, и снял видео где всё показал со всех сторон. 
Вот это называется заблуждение!


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Май 2019)

Моим единственным посылом в создании данной темы было желание помочь неопытным покупателям, (не знающим о существовании этого форума), которые могут случайно забрести сюда, следуя запросам в поисковиках... А вдруг?)
Поэтому я и предложил: давайте скидывать сюда свежие ссылки на объявления о продаже инструментов в том случае, когда мы видим, что цена явно завышена!


----------



## andrey.p6 (4 Май 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> Моим единственным посылом в создании данной темы было желание помочь неопытным покупателям, (не знающим о существовании этого форума)


Улыбнуло))
Вообще тема хорошая, но реальной пользы неопытному музыканту вряд ли будет много. В основном это повод для нас повозмущаться, как же они обнаглели, эти нечестные продавцы! Лично я не против))


----------



## sgoryachih (5 Май 2019)

Согласен, неудачно сформулировал - "Моим единственным посылом в создании данной темы было желание помочь неопытным покупателям, (не знающим о существовании этого форума".)))


----------



## nidogopp43 (5 Май 2019)

Очередной блуд и склоки+поиск нот! Ничего VEV не меняется на этом сайте, хотя меня пытаются переубедить в обратном(((


----------



## sgoryachih (5 Май 2019)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_werk_1_1330421048 - вообще, прикол какой-то... Ему цена - не больше 10 тысяч, если в порядке...


----------



## sgoryachih (5 Май 2019)

Аккордеон Brevetto scandalli


1960 год, Италия. Инструмент в отличной сохранности, в своем фирменном чемодане, в рабочем состоянии. Цвет «красный перламутр», тонкая фабричная инкрустация стразами "swarovski", шесть демпферов, медные голоса. Правая клавиатура содержит 13 регистров (ф...




www.avito.ru


----------



## sgoryachih (5 Май 2019)

Аккордеон


Waltmeister stella




www.avito.ru


----------



## sgoryachih (5 Май 2019)

Баян


В рабочем состоянии




www.avito.ru


----------



## sgoryachih (5 Май 2019)

https://www.avito.ru/yaroslavl/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1501904104 )))))))))


----------



## andrey.p6 (5 Май 2019)

В описании к баркароле порадовало "в рабочем состоянии"
Вообще, это фантазёры просто. Ну или с нулями переборщили.


----------



## sgoryachih (7 Май 2019)

https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_akkordeon_detskiy_1700486779 - такого уродца ещё не видел! И такое г... выпускали?! Я бы постеснялся предлагать даже бесплатно...


----------



## ugly (7 Май 2019)

Это же игрушка, для ребенка 3-5 лет вполне... Мне лет в 5 гармонь такого плана подарили, но играть я так и не научился.


----------



## sgoryachih (7 Май 2019)

Да я понимаю... Но такого аккордеоничика-динозаврика не встречал ещё... Ещё и за 3000, ну извините...(


----------



## kep (7 Май 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> Очередной блуд и склоки+поиск нот! Ничего VEV не меняется на этом сайте, хотя меня пытаются переубедить в обратном(((


Уважаемый nidogopp43,
Сожалеем, что не оправдали Ваших ожиданий. Одновременно радует, что есть носители другого мнения, пытающиеся Вас переубедить.
Если вы нашли порнографию на сайте ("очередной блуд"), известите, пожалуйста, администрацию, нажав на кнопку "Жалоба". Мы также с признательностью прочитаем Ваши конструктивные предложения по улучшению работы форума.

С уважением,
Администрация


----------



## sgoryachih (7 Май 2019)

!!! Кстати, на тот момент не только блуда не было, но и склок тоже!)))


----------



## sgoryachih (7 Май 2019)

Выскажу своё мнение: считаю, что этот форум не должен быть узкопрофессиональным. Любое высказывание, мнение или тема, касающаяся нашего инструмента - оживляют его, не дают превратиться ему в болото, где серьёзные дядьки обсуждают свои вопросы...)


----------



## nidogopp43 (7 Май 2019)

"Уважаемый nidogopp43,
Сожалеем, что не оправдали Ваших ожиданий. Одновременно радует, что есть носители другого мнения, пытающиеся Вас переубедить.
Если вы нашли порнографию на сайте ("очередной блуд"), известите, пожалуйста, администрацию, нажав на кнопку "Жалоба". Мы также с признательностью прочитаем Ваши конструктивные предложения по улучшению работы форума."

KEP! Зачем так откровенно? Порнографию??? Она таки была, причем реально... Женя с этим боролся. Не мой случай) Я никогда не разводил костер на форуме и не собираюсь. Если есть вопросы касающиеся меня лично... обратитесь к одному из администраторов...он прояснит ситуацию.


----------



## kep (7 Май 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> Порнографию???


Я так воспринял слово "блуд". А Вы что имели в виду?
А по поводу форума: мы его уже улучшили функционально (новый программный движок, новая структура, новые разделы), улучшаем содержание разделов. Это очень трудоемкая работа, занимающая все наше время.
Если Вы хотите улучшить что-либо на форуме - пожалуйста! Заводите новые темы, начинайте дискуссии, в которых будут участвовать другие, поднимайте забытые но интересные вопросы - мы будем рады Вас поддержать. Критерий простой: активность посетителей. Пока самыми активными являются вопросы поиска нот.


----------



## voldemar-60 (8 Май 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_akkordeon_detskiy_1700486779 - такого уродца ещё не видел! И такое г... выпускали?! Я бы постеснялся предлагать даже бесплатно...


 Самое интересное, глядя на продавленную решетку. в описании - состояние нового. Отнесла бы в детский садик бесплатно, детям игрушку, если выкидывать жалко.


----------



## sgoryachih (11 Май 2019)

Купить аккордеон, гармонь, баян, БУ и новый в Острогожске на Avito


Бесплатные объявления о продаже аккордеонов, гармони, баянов в Острогожске. Самая свежая база объявлений на Avito




www.avito.ru


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Май 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> Купить аккордеон, гармонь, баян, БУ и новый в Острогожске на Avito
> 
> 
> Бесплатные объявления о продаже аккордеонов, гармони, баянов в Острогожске. Самая свежая база объявлений на Avito
> ...


Не стОит обращать внимание на таких юзеров Авито. Товарищ явно простился со своим психическим здоровьем. Гляньте другие его обьявления. Магнитофон "Сатурн" за 55 000, и прочее. Это не жадность и не нарушение правил, это болезнь всей головы.


----------



## sgoryachih (11 Май 2019)

Думаю, он считает, что продаёт антиквариат. Магнитофон "Сатурн" - относит к этой же категории


----------



## vvz (12 Май 2019)

На самом деле, этот инструмент стОит этих денег, вы все просто не в курсе!: 
Этот аккордеон принадлежал Герингу, а подарил его естественно Гитлер, которому он был сделан по заказу... А наш танкист чудом спас его из горящего замка Геринга, прямо из каминного зала... 
Вот этот самый танкист и был дедушкой разместившего объявление... )


----------



## sgoryachih (12 Май 2019)




----------



## andrey.p6 (12 Май 2019)

vvz написал(а):


> На самом деле, этот инструмент стОит этих денег, вы все просто не в курсе!:
> Этот аккордеон принадлежал Герингу, а подарил его естественно Гитлер, которому он был сделан по заказу... А наш танкист чудом спас его из горящего замка Геринга, прямо из каминного зала...
> Вот этот самый танкист и был дедушкой разместившего объявление... )


Или бабушкой))
У нас тут есть в городе дядя, который такой хлам и за 50 тысяч лет 5 никак продать не мог))


----------



## sgoryachih (31 Май 2019)

В Волгограде вчера случилось какое-то "обострение"(((








Аккордеон


продаю аккордеон weltmeister amigo 96 бас, производство германия, от 1980 их годов, практически новая не использовалась, в одних руках, я сам ходил в кружок и все.




www.avito.ru












Rhythmus Немецкий аккордион фортепиано


Продаю отличный, редкий фортепианный аккордеон Rhythmus. Этот аккордион был сделан в Германии в середине 20-го века.Характеристики：высокие частоты 41 ключиБас 6 рядов, 120 кнопокВЧ переключатели 11НЧ переключатели 2ВЧ язычков 4Басов язычков 2Возможен торг.




www.avito.ru












Продам баян 1980


красного цвет сост хорошее




www.avito.ru


----------



## andrey.p6 (31 Май 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> В Волгограде вчера случилось какое-то "обострение"(((
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Особенно порадовало описание 2 аккордеона и 4 одинаковые фотки баяна Эра))


----------



## sgoryachih (1 Июн 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Особенно порадовало описание 2 аккордеона и 4 одинаковые фотки баяна Эра))


----------



## voldemar-60 (1 Июн 2019)

Описание характеристик немецкого аккордИона-фортепиано просто тянет на нобелевскую премию по физике.


----------



## sgoryachih (1 Июн 2019)

voldemar-60 написал(а):


> Описание характеристик немецкого аккордИона-фортепиано просто тянет на нобелевскую премию по физике.


Да все объявления радуют) В первом - Аккордеон - "практически новая не использовалась, в одних руках, я сам ходил в кружок и все". 
С русским языка совсем стало плохо(((


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Июн 2019)

Кстати. Нам всем эти товары не очень интересны. Но поделюсь опытом. 
Надо внимательно смотреть на фон. Инструмент на диване, рядом мебель, - всё хорошо, можно рассматривать. А вот присматриваемся к "редкому" Ритмусу… . Крупные доски пола, строящаяся дача. Не пойдёт... . Так же иногда фотографируют в гаражах, в подвалах, на чердаках, то есть там где "антиквариат" медленно умирал.)


----------



## andrey.p6 (1 Июн 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Кстати. Нам всем эти товары не очень интересны. Но поделюсь опытом.
> Надо внимательно смотреть на фон. Инструмент на диване, рядом мебель, - всё хорошо, можно рассматривать. А вот присматриваемся к "редкому" Ритмусу… . Крупные доски пола, строящаяся дача. Не пойдёт... . Так же иногда фотографируют в гаражах, в подвалах, на чердаках, то есть там где "антиквариат" медленно умирал.)


Мне человек прислал аж 2 видео с баяном Тула-201 прямо из гаража, на видео он несколько раз уронил баян с небольшой высоты прямо на бетонный пол и всё время говорил что аппарат в очень достойном состоянии, хотя он вусмерть затёртый и вообще мёртвый.


----------



## sgoryachih (1 Июн 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Кстати. Нам всем эти товары не очень интересны. Но поделюсь опытом.
> Надо внимательно смотреть на фон. Инструмент на диване, рядом мебель, - всё хорошо, можно рассматривать. А вот присматриваемся к "редкому" Ритмусу… . Крупные доски пола, строящаяся дача. Не пойдёт... . Так же иногда фотографируют в гаражах, в подвалах, на чердаках, то есть там где "антиквариат" медленно умирал.)


Да, я тоже руководствуюсь этими же критериями, решая - ехать или не ехать смотреть инструмент.


----------



## vev (1 Июн 2019)

Пора Жмодика ( zet10 ) предупреждать, чтобы не фотографировал новые Пыжики в сыром подвале, где он их хранит


----------



## zet10 (2 Июн 2019)

Почему в подвале?я их вообще то в гараже холодном храню,где и собираю их!)) Жень ты чоооо???? Не знаешь что ли??? Ты же сам не однократно помогал мне зимой их там собирать, при температуре -25!!!
А потом ,хранить то особо не чего, все уже расписано на полгода вперёд и изготавливается под заказ! Поэтому ты уж не пужай народ всякими расказами про мои " подвалы на Лубянке")))


----------



## Soika (2 Июн 2019)

Есть хорошая инструкция от белорусского педагога по аккордеону: Выбор б/у аккордеона: на что обратить внимание при покупке. По-моему, впору составлять аналогичные рекомендации по выбору на авито  Примерно так:
1) Закрываем вкладку, или в каких случаях нет смысла смотреть дальше:
1.1) Профиль продавца на авито/юле/olx и как он _не_ должен выглядеть.
1.2) Явные и существенные повреждения инструмента.
1.3) Чехол может иметь более явные признаки повреждениий, чем сам инструмент (снаружи). Н-р, пятна влаги, плесень.
2) Кратко о самых популярных марках инструментов, о годах и месте их выпуска, о дизайне разных лет и о том, как восполнить / проверить эту информацию. Ссылки на справочники по маркам аккордеонов и годам выпуска, на форумы и сообщества и т.д. Меня при знакомстве с этим вопросом очень выручили соответствующие темы с GoldAccordion и aссordionvk, а также товарищ ugly, лично отвечавший в соответствующих темах.
3) Сравнение текста и фото: есть ли совпадения?
4) Какие вопросы необходимо задать при звонке. Это тоже проверка данных. Это проверка не только инструмента, но и продавца. Если человек недоговаривает или врёт напропалую с первого же слова - значит, ему/ей ни в чём нельзя верить. Ждите подвоха, инфа 100%. А если, н-р, прямо говорит о недавнем ремонте, то человек хоть немного в теме и по крайней мере понимает, что недавний ремонт язычкового инструмента - это скорее _хорошо_, чем плохо. Если, конечно, ремонт не был сделан по принципу "зальём дыры в мастике клеем ПВА и сделаем вид, что так и надо".
5) Попросите показать инструмент по видеосвязи, записать видеосообщение в мессенджере или прислать видеофайл. Да хотя бы во время разговора по телефону попросите кнопки понажимать. Но лучше видео, конечно. В случае, если у этого человека выставлены на продажу несколько инструментов, видео обязательно  Проверка компрессии, клапанов и попросту звучания клавиш на сжим-разжим (есть ли звук, строит ли) - всё вместе занимает несколько минут даже у неспециалиста. Если отказываются - либо что-то не так с инструментом (явные дефекты), либо что-то не так с продавцом (уже успел наврать). Потратить несколько минут, если хочешь получить как минимум несколько тысяч - вполне разумно. А ехать за инструментом наугад, даже приблизительно не понимая его состояние - это не вполне оправданно. Разве что вам по пути, а владельцу совсем некогда.
6) В случае, если решили смотреть на месте. Кратко - перечень для проверки на месте. Не забываем сверять то, что видим и слышим, с тем, что было сказано в объявлении и в разговорах. Как открывать крышки и полукорпуса, на что смотреть.Примерная цена ремонта при типичных дефектах с оговоркой насчет местного уровня цен. Что не брать вообще, что можно брать под ремонт с поправкой на цену ремонта (если есть на примете понятный мастер и вы готовы ждать, пока отремонтируют).
7) Сезонность. Аккордеон не лыжи, но тем не менее. На относительно недорогих инструментах играют в ДМШ. Их чаще всего приобретают к началу учебного года, а продают - в конце. К тому же жители крупных городов разъезжаются и на летние выходные, и в летние отпуска. Поэтому начиная с майских праздников покупателей меньше. Соответственно, цена может несколько опуститься. Если вас интересует эта ценовая категория и вы не очень торопитесь с покупкой, то можно просто переждать  Конечно, вторичный рынок есть вторичный рынок, никто не гарантирует, что именно в мае или в июне вам попадется то, что вам нужно. Но тенденция есть.


----------



## sgoryachih (3 Июн 2019)

Soika написал(а):


> Есть хорошая инструкция от белорусского педагога по аккордеону: Выбор б/у аккордеона: на что обратить внимание при покупке. По-моему, впору составлять аналогичные рекомендации по выбору на авито  Примерно так:
> 1) Закрываем вкладку, или в каких случаях нет смысла смотреть дальше:
> 1.1) Профиль продавца на авито/юле/olx и как он _не_ должен выглядеть.
> 1.2) Явные и существенные повреждения инструмента.
> ...


Дельные советы, спасибо! Вот, как раз, начинающим музыкантам-любителям их бы и изучить, в первую очередь!


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> Дельные советы, спасибо! Вот, как раз, начинающим музыкантам-любителям их бы и изучить, в первую очередь!


Если руки дойдут, разверну каждый пункт. Возможно, кто-нибудь дополнит, расширит, поспорит. На момент, когда я решила купить первый инструмент, я сидела дома и болела несколько недель подряд. Оставалось лопатить авито и "пробивать" информацию о моделях и производителях. Наверняка это спасло меня от многих глупостей, пусть и не от всех  Меня очень выручаил здешний форум и сообщества, где можно задать вопрос о той или иной модели или дать ссылки на описание с изображениями. Во-первых, большинство крупносерийных моделей _уже_ описано, поэтому нет нужды рыться в гугле, на ebay и т.д. Во-вторых, если что-то _не_ находится в интернете, то лучше пройти мимо, если хочется играть, а не чинить  Малоизвестное старьё доинтернетной эпохи - залог сюрпризов и проблем. Покупать стоит только в том случае, если оно какое-то прям эксклюзивное и _ну очено нужно_. А это бывает крайне редко, и этого не поймешь, не поиграв. И начинать, имхо, всегда нужно со стереотипных моделей. Они ведь тоже очень разные. Где-то, н-р, клавиатура тугая, а где-то очень мягкая. И заранее сложно угадать, кому что подойдет: что одним туго, другим нормально. Нужно "потрогать" не один инструмент, чтобы ощутить эту разницу. А если речь о начинающих с нуля, то еще пойди отличи проблемы с инструментом от проблем с постановкой рук 
К вопросу об "эксклюзивах". Кто-то низкого роста, у кого-то проблемы со спиной (или они _возникут_ за время игры), кого-то будет ужасно утомлять тугая клввиатура и будут зажиматься кисти рук (об этом стоит пдумать _всем_, у кого повышенный мышечный тонус и предрасположанность к синдрому запястного канала). Но, не позанимавшись толком, не поймешь, что из этого насколько (не)удобно и насколько (не)актуально. Понятно, что модель с уменьшенной мензурой _и одновременно_ с мягкими клавишами найти сложнее, чем только с одним из этих свойств. Я уже не говорю о том, что инструмент ещё и звучать как-то должен  А проблемы с тяжелой или тугой механикой могут усугубиться, вылившись в постоянную усталось, а могут исчезнуть бесследно по мере упражнений и привыкания. Не поиграв, не угадаешь наверняка, что будет важно через год-другой, а что - уже нет. Так что готовность к переменам тоже нужна. Хотя, конечно, _еще раз_ искать и выбирать инструмент - та еще головная боль.



andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Особенно порадовало описание 2 аккордеона и 4 одинаковые фотки баяна Эра))


Поисковые движки (в т.ч. на авито и юле) по запосу "баян", "гармонь", "аккордеон" покажут всё это сразу. (Заодно по запросу "гармонь" вам покажут все губные _гармони_, а по запросу "аккордеон" или "баян" - на всякий случай тоже несколько предложат. Ну, и фисгармонию впридачу. Так что если вам нужны гармошки, но не губные, то проще задать ключ "-губная" или запросить "баян".) Разработчики ведь понимают, что бывают слова-синонимы и бывает банальная путаница. И движок сопоставляет текст запроса с последующими просмотрами, в т.ч. в блоках "реклама" и "похожие объявления". На мощных движках явно присутствует хорошо прописанное самообучение, т.к. "вручную" люди уж точно не обработают такой объем, а в автоматическом режиме сопоставить логи - запросто. Финальные штрихи наверняка вносятся вручную. Ведь программисты следят, как работают алгоритмы и чему они там самообучаются


----------



## Alex33 (7 Июл 2019)

Всем доброго дня! В начале года решил купить себе новый аккордеон. Свой "Veltmeister S5" продать, добавить нужную сумму и приобрести итальянский аккордеон... Не думал, что будут сложности с выбором инструмента!.. Дважды попадал на не добросовестных продавцов, хотя информацию искал в интернете... Если бы я сразу вышел на ваш форум, то не сделал бы ошибок. По счастливой случайности познакомился с Юрием, который мне и помог с выбором аккордеона.


----------



## zet10 (7 Июл 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Всем доброго дня! В начале года решил купить себе новый аккордеон. Свой "Veltmeister S5" продать, добавить нужную сумму и приобрести итальянский аккордеон... Не думал, что будут сложности с выбором инструмента!.. Дважды попадал на не добросовестных продавцов, хотя информацию искал в интернете... Если бы я сразу вышел на ваш форум, то не сделал бы ошибок. По счастливой случайности познакомился с Юрием, который мне и помог с выбором аккордеона.


Спасибо на добром слове!


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Авг 2019)

Немного юмора  - https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1777969558 - Да у вас тут не одна клавиша впадает, а целых - 5!


----------



## andrey.p6 (11 Авг 2019)

sgoryachih написал(а):


> Немного юмора  - https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1777969558 - Да у вас тут не одна клавиша впадает, а целых - 5!


Оригинальная причина для торга! Спасибо, это объявление подняло настроение))


----------



## Nikbel (21 Авг 2019)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые форумчане ! Прошу Вас помочь советом.
Я баянист любитель с 60-ти летним стажем. в детстве закончил музыкальную школу,
играю в основном на слух. Играю для себя, в семейных компаниях.Старый Тулячёк износился.Есть ещё Rolland 7b,
но акустику он не заменяет. 
Живу в провинциальном поселке Приморского края, где нет возможности послушать и купить хороший инструмент.
В сентябре планирую недельку быть в Питере и недельку в Москве.
Посоветуйте, где можно поискать цельнопланочный готовый ( выборка не нужна) б/у инструмент типа Ясной Поляны или московского заказного.
Мой бюджет - до 60 т.р.
На авито есть несколько вариантов, например в Москве в компания м. Пятницкое шоссе.
Можно ли доверять таким продавцам- компаниям ? Это комиссионки ? 
Буду признателен за любой совет! Спасибо !


----------



## vev (21 Авг 2019)

Nikbel, 

м. Пятницкое шоссе - можно. Это хорошо здесь известный Zet10


----------



## Nikbel (21 Авг 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Nikbel,
> 
> м. Пятницкое шоссе - можно. Это хорошо здесь известный Zet10


О , какая отличная новость ! Я увидел высокий авторитет Zet10 на форуме.
Спасибо Вам за отклик !


----------



## Alex33 (22 Авг 2019)

Всем доброго дня! 19 августа купил новый аккордеон SCANDALLI SUPER 6 . Инструмент помог купить Юрий ( Zet 10) . Я очень благодарен Юрию за помощь в приобретении шикарного аккордеона !!! Аккордеон был изготовлен в Италии, учитывая мои пожелания и превзошёл все мои ожидания !!! Советую всем, кто собирается приобрести баян или аккордеон, обращаться к Юрию...


----------



## sgoryachih (18 Сен 2019)

Гармонь село шуя


в рабочем состоянии, 1938-1940 года, просит реставрации внешней. ТОРГ.




www.avito.ru


----------



## sgoryachih (20 Сен 2019)

Уважаемые специалисты, подскажите, пожалуйста, в какой период выпускались "Bельтмайстеры" с таким дизайном? Аккордеон Weltmeister


----------



## ugly (20 Сен 2019)

Это "Фестиваль", просто расцветка серая.


----------



## sgoryachih (20 Сен 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Это "Фестиваль", просто расцветка серая.


Да, непривычно выглядит. В основном они красные... Это 60-70-е, наверно?


----------



## sgoryachih (20 Сен 2019)

Прочитал, что они начали выпускать в 57-м году


----------



## ugly (20 Сен 2019)

и выпускали вплоть до Стеллы.


----------



## sgoryachih (21 Сен 2019)

Баян "москва" -


----------



## sgoryachih (18 Окт 2019)

Вот, молодец, продавец! Правильное фото выложил. И можно не звонить...


----------



## sgoryachih (27 Сен 2020)

https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1985964393 очень ценный инструмент, коллекционный...)


----------



## sgoryachih (29 Июл 2022)

https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_2362974308


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2022)

sgoryachih, 
чел на строительство дома копит. Деньги очень нужны. 
Хотя, может там цена в копейках


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (29 Июл 2022)

Да там и этого то нет. Поиск по картинкам яндекса много таких объяв находит из разных городов. Лохотрон какой то.


----------



## sgoryachih (30 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Да там и этого то нет. Поиск по картинкам яндекса много таких объяв находит из разных городов. Лохотрон какой то.


Да нет. Чел с 2013 года на Авито, положительные отзывы... Просто многие люди думают, что это у них антиквариат.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (30 Июл 2022)

Положительные отзывы можно получить продав несколько зубочисток. Старая замануха.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (10 Авг 2022)

https://www.avito.ru/voskresensk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_2390039653 вот ещё,свежее, цирк бесплатный)) Видимо, рубли с миллилитрами попутал и снимал не вставая с асфальта.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович, 
Там же честно написано, что он его на свалке нашёл.


----------



## vms37 (12 Авг 2022)

как перевести "бояр" - боярышник?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (12 Авг 2022)

Баян видимо. На клавиатуре эти буквы друг над другом.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (31 Авг 2022)

Вот ещё пример изощрённого обмана, барыга пытается впарить рухлядь под видом мастерового инструмента: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...ordeon_nemetskiy_scholer_34_nomernoy_19251348


----------



## андрей грубов (6 Сен 2022)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...dium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing что скажете о этом инструменте?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (7 Сен 2022)

андрей грубов написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...dium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing что скажете о этом инструменте?


А что здесь говорить, Супита, видимо в не плохом состоянии, то, что её ремонтировал известный мастер, это не делает инструмент мастеровым, проведена обычная профилактика, как и у других мастеров, у которых руки из нужного места растут. По цене? Поскольку Супит в хорошем состоянии осталось очень мало, в России вообще единицы, то цена вполне оправдана, но оговорюсь, надо смотреть инструмент.


----------



## Composed Епифанцев (12 Сен 2022)

Здравствуйте, опытные товарищи. Требуется подсказка от знающих по поводу покупки баяна б/у с бюджетом чуть выше 5 т.р.
Понравилось такое предложение: https://m.avito.ru/amurskaya_oblast...lIzjPPN840T8otys0vyzFJVbKuBQQAAP__aTeCZzUAAAA
П.с. Понимаю, что не пощупав и не послушав, невозможно советовать что-либо, однако надеюсь на все возможные советы по выбору баяна. Спасибо.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (13 Сен 2022)

Очень сложно давать ценовые рамки по отечественным баянам и аккордеонам, поскольку их количество огромно и состояние разнится очень сильно и надо смотреть каждый отдельный экземпляр. Естественно, та-же тёрка не может стоить более 8 тыс. руб, даже если она в идеале. Может быть, кто-то и сможет оценить нишу баянов, я чёткой статистикой не располагаю. С немецкими аккордеонами проще. На форуме было предложение дать примерные цены на инструменты для покупателей, попробую немного сориентировать по аккордеонам советского периода, наиболее распространённым на рынке. Такие модели Weltmeister, как Stella, Serino, Seperato, Diana, а также Royal Standard Capella, размером 3/4 в хорошем состоянии стоят порядка 15 тыс. руб. Эти же Weltmeister размером 4/4, это касается и Royal Standard Silvana, Montana, оцениваются в пределах 20 тыс.руб. Weltmeister Cordal 3/4 порядка 20 тыс. руб. Weltmeister и Royal Standard Meteor 3/4 около 25-30 тыс руб. , 4/4 - 35 тыс., Weltmeister Caprise 3/4 примерно 35-40 тыс. руб., 4/4 - 40 тыс. руб. Weltmeister Consona 7/8 - 35 тыс. руб, 4/4 - 40 тыс. руб. Кнопочные Weltmeister Seperato 60-70-х годов стоят порядка 25 тыс. руб., инструменты 70-80-х годов: Weltmeister Grandina и Royal Standard Romance в пределах 40 тыс руб. Weltmeister s4 продаётся за 90-100 тыс руб., Weltmeister Cantus IV стоит примерно 100-110 тыс. руб., хотя как по мне, он хуже, чем S4, Weltmeister s5 стоит дешевле и продаётся за 70-80 тыс. рублей, он дешевле S4, поскольку не вписывается в число академических инструментов (розлив и большие габариты и вес). Оценивать инструменты с имплантированной выборкой не буду. там разброс огромный, начиная от качества переделки и кончая донором для выборки (Рубин или Ясная поляна). Кака моё мнение, то такие инструменты больше теряют в цене, поскольку их можно считать условно испорченными, но необходимость иметь в училище выборку, заставляет абитуриентов "портить" инструменты и тратиться на переделку. Более ранние модели не рассматриваю, поскольку к покупке они не рекомендуются в виду своей ветхости. Немецкие инструменты из артельного сектора klingenthal, такие как Barcarole, Firotti, Stradella и прочие, по стоимости не отличаются от Weltmeister, Stella, но по качеству изготовления и надёжности уступают. Horch 4/4 стоит не более 15 тыс - инструмент не академический ввиду сильного розлива. Hohner и польские инструменты анализировать не буду, поскольку цены сильно разнятся и чёткой статистики по ним нет. Здесь даны цены на инструменты в хорошем рабочем состоянии, частных продаж, без учёта цен салонов. Сейчас более, чем когда бы то ни было продавцы выставляют совершенно не мыслимые цены. Может Ковид так повлиял и вызвал дикие приступы жадности? или в связи с ростом цен рынок постепенно подтягивается, но тенденция на лицо. Возможно скоро цены придётся корректировать в сторону роста. но пока они актуальны, хотя разумных предложений становится всё меньше. Это лично моё видение рынка, поэтому, если у кого-то есть возражения по обзору в целом и по частным позициям, высказывайтесь аргументированно.


----------



## Composed Епифанцев (13 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Очень сложно давать ценовые рамки по отечественным баянам и аккордеонам, поскольку их количество огромно и состояние разнится очень сильно и надо смотреть каждый отдельный экземпляр. Естественно, та-же тёрка не может стоить более 8 тыс. руб, даже если она в идеале. Может быть, кто-то и сможет оценить нишу баянов, я чёткой статистикой не располагаю. С немецкими аккордеонами проще. На форуме было предложение дать примерные цены на инструменты для покупателей, попробую немного сориентировать по аккордеонам советского периода, наиболее распространённым на рынке. Такие модели Weltmeister, как Stella, Serino, Seperato, Diana, а также Royal Standard Capella, размером 3/4 в хорошем состоянии стоят порядка 15 тыс. руб. Эти же Weltmeister размером 4/4, это касается и Royal Standard Silvana, Montana, оцениваются в пределах 20 тыс.руб. Weltmeister Cordal 3/4 порядка 20 тыс. руб. Weltmeister и Royal Standard Meteor 3/4 около 25-30 тыс руб. , 4/4 - 35 тыс., Weltmeister Caprise 3/4 примерно 35-40 тыс. руб., 4/4 - 40 тыс. руб. Weltmeister Consona 7/8 - 35 тыс. руб, 4/4 - 40 тыс. руб. Кнопочные Weltmeister Seperato 60-70-х годов стоят порядка 25 тыс. руб., инструменты 70-80-х годов: Weltmeister Grandina и Royal Standard Romance в пределах 40 тыс руб. Weltmeister s4 продаётся за 90-100 тыс руб., Weltmeister Cantus IV стоит примерно 100-110 тыс. руб., хотя как по мне, он хуже, чем S4, Weltmeister s5 стоит дешевле и продаётся за 70-80 тыс. рублей, он дешевле S4, поскольку не вписывается в число академических инструментов (розлив и большие габариты и вес). Оценивать инструменты с имплантированной выборкой не буду. там разброс огромный, начиная от качества переделки и кончая донором для выборки (Рубин или Ясная поляна). Кака моё мнение, то такие инструменты больше теряют в цене, поскольку их можно считать условно испорченными, но необходимость иметь в училище выборку, заставляет абитуриентов "портить" инструменты и тратиться на переделку. Более ранние модели не рассматриваю, поскольку к покупке они не рекомендуются в виду своей ветхости. Немецкие инструменты из артельного сектора klingenthal, такие как Barcarole, Firotti, Stradella и прочие, по стоимости не отличаются от Weltmeister, Stella, но по качеству изготовления и надёжности уступают. Horch 4/4 стоит не более 15 тыс - инструмент не академический ввиду сильного розлива. Hohner и польские инструменты анализировать не буду, поскольку цены сильно разнятся и чёткой статистики по ним нет. Здесь даны цены на инструменты в хорошем рабочем состоянии, частных продаж, без учёта цен салонов. Сейчас более, чем когда бы то ни было продавцы выставляют совершенно не мыслимые цены. Может Ковид так повлиял и вызвал дикие приступы жадности? или в связи с ростом цен рынок постепенно подтягивается, но тенденция на лицо. Возможно скоро цены придётся корректировать в сторону роста. но пока они актуальны, хотя разумных предложений становится всё меньше. Это лично моё видение рынка, поэтому, если у кого-то есть возражения по обзору в целом и по частным позициям, высказывайтесь аргументированно.


Здравствуйте, Игорь Петрович. Спасибо за информацию по ценам.
Согласен, цены взвинчивают, а дальше будет не лучше. 
Всего доброго, Игорь Петрович!


----------



## vev (13 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович,

несколько чересчур оптимистичные цены ИМХО...
Во-первых, давать ценовые рамки без учета конкретного регионального рынка, бесполезно. Во-вторых, состояние - вещь очень растяжимая. Ну и в третьих, есть цена продавца, а есть цена покупателя... Здесь, скорее, последняя, а реальная цена - пересечение спроса и предложения и никак иначе...


----------



## Игорь Петрович (13 Сен 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Игорь Петрович,
> 
> несколько чересчур оптимистичные цены ИМХО...
> Во-первых, давать ценовые рамки без учета конкретного регионального рынка, бесполезно. Во-вторых, состояние - вещь очень растяжимая. Ну и в третьих, есть цена продавца, а есть цена покупателя... Здесь, скорее, последняя, а реальная цена - пересечение спроса и предложения и никак иначе...


Извиняюсь, не указал, что это рынок Москвы. А цены указаны именно продажи, когда продавец продаёт, то указывает цену, за которую продал.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (16 Сен 2022)

Естественно, я указал цены к которым надо стремиться при покупке инструмента, плюс, минус нюансы)) Тогда покупку можно считать выгодной. Цены на рынке всё чаще задирают. но указанные выше цены, всё ещё актуальны, хотя и реже, чем раньше.


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Сен 2022)

андрей грубов написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...dium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing что скажете о этом инструменте?


Это хороший инструмент. Я его покупал у Галактионова. Когда недвижимость покупал аккордеон продал любителю. Думаю, он и сейчас в очень хорошем состоянии. Цена более чем адекватная за такой инструмент


----------



## Игорь Петрович (16 Сен 2022)

oleg45120 написал(а):


> Это хороший инструмент. Я его покупал у Галактионова. Когда недвижимость покупал аккордеон продал любителю. Думаю, он и сейчас в очень хорошем состоянии. Цена более чем адекватная за такой инструмент


А ни кто в этом и не сомневается. Я своё мнение сразу высказал, что цена вполне адекватная.


----------



## Ася Б. (22 Сен 2022)

Добрый день!
Ребёнку 6 лет, хочет научиться играть на аккордеоне. Отвела в ДМШ, за три недели занятий желание играть усилилось, необходимо купить инструмент.
Преподаватель советует 1/2 Юность, Юпитер, WELTMEISTER. 2-3 регистра. 16 клавиш справа.
На авито цены от 5000 до 125000. В основном, предложения от скупщиков и комиссионных магазинов.
Хотелось бы уложиться до 50 тысяч. Это реально? И какая марка/модель все же будет лучше?
Съездила посмотреть глазами Юность3, очень тяжёлый инструмент, по ощущениям 5 кг, хотелось бы полегче.


----------



## андрей грубов (22 Сен 2022)

Вельт, половинку, проще будет продать.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (22 Сен 2022)

.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (22 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Ребёнку 6 лет, хочет научиться играть на аккордеоне. Отвела в ДМШ, за три недели занятий желание играть усилилось, необходимо купить инструмент.
> Преподаватель советует 1/2 Юность, Юпитер, WELTMEISTER. 2-3 регистра. 16 клавиш справа.
> На авито цены от 5000 до 125000. В основном, предложения от скупщиков и комиссионных магазинов.
> ...


Здравствуйте, вы в каком регионе проживаете.


----------



## Ася Б. (22 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, вы в каком регионе проживаете.


Москва


----------



## Игорь Петрович (22 Сен 2022)

Легче 5 кг будет наверное гармошка)), вряд ли есть аккордеоны легче этого веса. Вам инструмент нужен будет максимум на пару лет, потом в 8 лет перейдёте на 3/4, для этого нет смысла покупать новый инструмент. Из б/у предпочтительнее на мой взгляд взять Weltmeister 1/2 70-80-х годов, их не мало на вторичном рынке в хорошем состоянии. В свой бюджет легко уложитесь, только при покупке очень желательно взять с собой специалиста.


----------



## Ася Б. (22 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Легче 5 кг будет наверное гармошка)), вряд ли есть аккордеоны легче этого веса. Вам инструмент нужен будет максимум на пару лет, потом в 8 лет перейдёте на 3/4, для этого нет смысла покупать новый инструмент. Из б/у предпочтительнее на мой взгляд взять Weltmeister 1/2 70-80-х годов, их не мало на вторичном рынке в хорошем состоянии. В свой бюджет легко уложитесь, только при покупке очень желательно взять с собой специалиста.


Специалистов в окружении нет, преподаватель из ДМШ готов только по фото консультировать.
Юпитеры не стоит смотреть?
И ещё вопрос: вот такой, как по ссылке


https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/detskiy_akkordeon_12_chehiya_kak_novyy_2530304415


Или другой, который на фото


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (22 Сен 2022)

Не надо мучить ребёнка советскими дровами.
Может китайский Фаринелли взять? У него хотя бы левая полноценная в 60 кнопок. Ибо меньше это совсем печаль. Они хоть свеженькие. Стоят рублей 35-40 бэушные. Вес 5300.

Вообще мой выбор для дочки такой https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_firotti_2206075785
Это очень редкий типоразмер 30/60 III
Он чуть больше чем стандартная половинка в 26 клавиш. У него их 30. Поэтому это сильно расширяет возможный репертуар. Кроме того он трёхголосный. В общем на нём и взрослому поиграть приятно не сильно навороченные по диапазону вещи, чтоб спина не болела.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (23 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Не надо мучить ребёнка советскими дровами.
> Может китайский Фаринелли взять?


Чем китайские дрова лучше?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (23 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Специалистов в окружении нет, преподаватель из ДМШ готов только по фото консультировать.
> Юпитеры не стоит смотреть?
> И ещё вопрос: вот такой, как по ссылке
> 
> ...


Можно и эти варианты рассмотреть, только зачем переплачивать, то же самое касается и юпитера. И в последствии эти инструменты будет сложнее продать.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (23 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Специалистов в окружении нет, преподаватель из ДМШ готов только по фото консультировать.


В интернете есть много видео с инструкцией как проверять аккордеон при покупке, посмотрите перед тем как ехать к продавцу.


----------



## Ася Б. (23 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Можно и эти варианты рассмотреть, только зачем переплачивать, то же самое касается и юпитера.


С радостью купила что-то подешевле, если бы оно было. Смотрю на авито. Может, плохо смотрю, конечно. Или есть еще какие-то секретные места с аккордеонами?


Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> В интернете есть много видео с инструкцией как проверять аккордеон при покупке, посмотрите перед тем как ехать к продавцу.


Это обязательно.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (23 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Специалистов в окружении нет, преподаватель из ДМШ готов только по фото консультировать.
> Юпитеры не стоит смотреть?
> И ещё вопрос: вот такой, как по ссылке
> 
> ...


Не советую. Дорого и бестолково. Уменьшенные септаккорды, которые для малолеток вообще не нужны, есть а нужных басов диезов и бемолей нет. На нем даже нет баса СИ, что вообще не лезет ни в какие ворота. Я вам дал ссылку на правильный инструмент по смешной цене.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (23 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Чем китайские дрова лучше?


Новые просто. Потом продать проще.


----------



## андрей грубов (23 Сен 2022)

У меня в детстве было два инструмента, роял стандарт капелла и типо такого фиротти, так роял былр приятно на клавиши нажать, он звучал, фиротти звучал хуже.


----------



## Ася Б. (23 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Я вам дал ссылку на правильный инструмент по смешной цене.


Спасибо, ссылку видела.
Смутило, что владелец не в курсе как хранился и использовался инструмент, о его работоспособности ничего не может сказать внятного.
Хотелось бы купить и сразу начать играть.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (23 Сен 2022)

Ася Б.,
Я сейчас поиграл вечерком обращая внимание на диапазон. Без баса СИ нельзя сыграть даже многие ля-минорные вещи, например "День Победы" Тухманова или "Москва" Газманова. Поэтому всё, где басов меньше 12 горизонтальных рядов сразу отметайте. Играть на этом нельзя почти ничего.
Фиротти что я рекомендую минимально полноценный инструмент на котором я смогу сейчас 90 процентов своего взрослого репертуара играть. И звук у него мне очень нравится. Это реально архиредкий инструмент один на всю Россию в продаже похоже. Накрайняк на его ремонт денег не жалко, ибо вещь.





Цыганочку и Тонкую рябину на половинке 26 клавиш не сыграть как на видео. На ней нет очень нужных СОЛЬ и ЛЯ малой октавы.
Посмотрел фотки повнимательнее. Похоже правая клавиатура сломана. Некоторые чёрные клавиши первой октавы имеют нездоровый зазор с белыми. Тогда отбой по этому.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Сен 2022)

https://m.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_nemetskiy_v_horoshem_sostoyanii_2296348601?context=H4sIAAAAAAAA_xTKXQ6CMAwA4Lv0BO26dlIOY8ZgmMb4NzSI8e6Et-_hyxbs14wMVuibMRncPGzzx0-uhb-LZi30fD30vV3kevfxaGKwntu8HI5ooJiKTh3yGHKNKjjUVEuMjFUyo3ScaKJBoP_vAQAA__89uX5EcQAAAA


Ну вот нормальная половинка с 60 басами.


----------



## андрей грубов (24 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> https://m.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_nemetskiy_v_horoshem_sostoyanii_2296348601?context=H4sIAAAAAAAA_xTKXQ6CMAwA4Lv0BO26dlIOY8ZgmMb4NzSI8e6Et-_hyxbs14wMVuibMRncPGzzx0-uhb-LZi30fD30vV3kevfxaGKwntu8HI5ooJiKTh3yGHKNKjjUVEuMjFUyo3ScaKJBoP_vAQAA__89uX5EcQAAAA
> 
> 
> Ну вот нормальная половинка с 60 басами.


Огонь


----------



## Ася Б. (24 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> https://m.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_nemetskiy_v_horoshem_sostoyanii_2296348601?context=H4sIAAAAAAAA_xTKXQ6CMAwA4Lv0BO26dlIOY8ZgmMb4NzSI8e6Et-_hyxbs14wMVuibMRncPGzzx0-uhb-LZi30fD30vV3kevfxaGKwntu8HI5ooJiKTh3yGHKNKjjUVEuMjFUyo3ScaKJBoP_vAQAA__89uX5EcQAAAA
> 
> 
> Ну вот нормальная половинка с 60 басами.


Спасибо вам. 
Не очень большой он по размеру? По фото кажется, что больше 1/2. Мой парень 126 см сейчас ростом.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Сен 2022)

Меньше не бывает. 26 клавиш справа. Хватайте, пока не перекупили. 
З. Ы. Не обратил внимание на 3 октаву.  Он тоже промежуточный, но в сторону более высоких звуков.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Сен 2022)

Позор моим сединам. Это совсем редкий вариант. У него 30 клавиш, но за счёт пока особо не нужной третьей октавы. В принципе пусть ребенок сразу учится втыкать гриф клавиатуры в правую ногу .  Обычная половинка короче на 6 сантиметров примерно.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Сен 2022)

В общем похоже, что половинки в 26 клавиш с нормальными 60 басами только советская Юность и китайский Фаринелли. 
В общем в качестве теста надо это ребенку или нет можно взять Юность. Азы освоить сойдёт. Потом подрастёт и если интерес останется, то потом купите 3/4. Их в продаже много. А нормальные маленькие аккордеоны это краснокнижная редкость. А может вообще парня сдать баянистам? И инструмент компактнее и играть проще.


----------



## Ася Б. (24 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Позор моим сединам. Это совсем редкий вариант. У него 30 клавиш, но за счёт пока особо не нужной третьей октавы. В принципе пусть ребенок сразу учится втыкать гриф клавиатуры в правую ногу .  Обычная половинка короче на 6 сантиметров примерно.


Мне прислали фотку с сантиметровой лентой. Он огромный. Ребёнка видно не будет за ним((((
И что остаётся тогда? 
Брать Юпитер 1/2 26/60 за 70 000 у перекупщиков?
Фаринелли 50 000.
Ну, и Юность за 10-15 000, с которой собственно и начала свои поиски.


----------



## Ася Б. (24 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> В общем в качестве теста надо это ребенку или нет можно взять Юность. Азы освоить сойдёт. Потом подрастёт и если интерес останется, то потом купите 3/4. Их в продаже много.


Спасибо большое. Найти бы менее трухлявую))


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Сен 2022)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_farinelli_polovinka_2556196825?slocation=107620


Ну вот фаринелли подходящего калибра 26/60

И Юность с новыми ремнями после профилактики. Поэтому должна быть живой. https://www.avito.ru/obninsk/muzyka...y_legkiy_posle_polnoy_profilaktiki_2483818873
Обнинск это не далеко для жителей юга Москвы.

В общем из этого выбора я бы взял Фаринелли. Потом продать тыщ за 30 можно будет, когда нужда в нем пропадёт.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Брать Юпитер 1/2 26/60 за 70 000 у перекупщиков?


Ни в коем случае. Он дорогой и тяжёлый. Только для тех кого сильно попрёт от обучения. Сейчас надо просто попробовать пойдёт или нет.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Сен 2022)

Во! Идеальный вариант в Серпухове за 20 тыщ. Тот же Фаринелли.



https://www.avito.ru/serpuhov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_12_uchenicheskiy_2566363688?slocation=107620



У него же очень интересный экземпляр половинки удлинённой в обе стороны.


https://www.avito.ru/serpuhov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_tula._12_redchayshiy_ekzemplyar_2534101565


----------



## globus (24 Сен 2022)

Фаринелли был такой кастрат итальянский, пел в Ватиканском хоре))


----------



## Ася Б. (24 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Во! Идеальный вариант в Серпухове за 20 тыщ. Тот же Фаринелли.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.avito.ru/serpuhov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_12_uchenicheskiy_2566363688?slocation=107620


Преподаватель сказал, что по видео видно, что компрессия плохая. Эх((


----------



## Ася Б. (24 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_farinelli_polovinka_2556196825?slocation=107620
> 
> 
> Ну вот фаринелли подходящего калибра 26/60


Он продан, объявление не убрали.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Преподаватель сказал, что по видео видно, что компрессия плохая. Эх((


Можно попросить продавца продемонстрировать компрессию. Я не вижу причин быть ей совсем плохой. Тут ещё такое дело, что когда взрослый человек играет на маленьком аккордеоне, то он инстинктивно пытается его разорвать. Поэтому передавливает громкость, отсюда расход воздуха. Ну и объем меха в разы меньше, поэтому ход руки больше. Посмотрите как машут мехами на гармошках. Вообще на первом годе играть придётся максимум пару тактов в одну сторону,в одну ноту и негромко. Меха хватит, мне кажется.


----------



## ugly (26 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Преподаватель сказал, что по видео видно, что компрессия плохая. Эх((


Там не компрессия, там расход воздуха через голоса. Ну китаец...


----------



## Ася Б. (26 Сен 2022)

Еду сегодня за новым Фаринелли, на пару лет хватит, а потом буду искать что-то получше, заранее, а не бегом в сентябре. 
Спасибо всем за помощь.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (26 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Еду сегодня за новым Фаринелли, на пару лет хватит, а потом буду искать что-то получше, заранее, а не бегом в сентябре.
> Спасибо всем за помощь.


Напрасно, вы его потом не продадите. Возьмите Weltmeister 1/2 б/у.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович, 
Нет их с 60 басами. А те что есть на 30 клавиш за счёт пока лишней третьей октавы. А вот без Си и Фа-диеза слева вообще уныло с русской музыкой. Она у нас в основном минорная. На самом деле продать запросто. Это Юность потом только выбросить можно


----------



## Игорь Петрович (26 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Нет их с 60 басами.


Со стороны преподавателя по моему таких требований не было.


----------



## Ася Б. (26 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Напрасно, вы его потом не продадите. Возьмите Weltmeister 1/2 б/у.


Нет их. Я бы взяла. Их просто нет. Насчет продажи, пока не думаю об этом, но те два китайских бу инструмента, которые в продаже были на прошлой недели, улетели в день появления объявления. Я не успела их купить


----------



## Ася Б. (26 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Со стороны преподавателя по моему таких требований не было.


Было. 26/60 Юпитер, юность, вельтмейстер, ну или Китай.


----------



## Ася Б. (26 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> то Юность потом только выбросить можно


За субботу-воскресение столько юностей пересмотрели. Выбросить можно все, причём сразу после покупки.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Сен 2022)

Ну успехов парню в этом нелёгком деле. Если дойдёт до размера 3/4 то их изобилие. А вот совсем мелких аккордеонов очень мало. Обычно на аккордеоне начинают учиться лет в 8-9 сразу с 3/4. На меня так, вообще навесили 7/8.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Сен 2022)

А никто в семье не играет? Просто удивительно, что маленький ребенок захотел сам на аккордеон. 
Это у меня не было выбора  Зачем учить игре на аккордеоне маленьких детей?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (26 Сен 2022)

https://www.avito.ru/tuchkovo/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_stella_12_2481148488 Дороговато конечно, но на безрыбье... басов 40, для двух октав в правой вполне достаточно. 60 басов это уже не лёгкий инструмент, тогда уж 3/4 сразу покупать.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Сен 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/tuchkovo/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_stella_12_2481148488 Дороговато конечно, но на безрыбье... басов 40, для двух октав в правой вполне достаточно. 60 басов это уже не лёгкий инструмент, тогда уж 3/4 сразу покупать.


Ну играть немецкие польки в до мажоре хватит. А у нас ля и ми минор в основном музыка. Не зря даже на убогой Юности 60 басов было сделано. В общем вот такой размер https://www.avito.ru/reutov/muzykal...r_rubin_dlya_nachinayuschih_5.7_kg_2335546038
Самый правильный из компактов. Жаль, что их практически нет на рынке.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (26 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ну играть немецкие польки в до мажоре хватит. А у нас ля и ми минор в основном музыка. Не зря даже на убогой Юности 60 басов было сделано. В общем вот такой размер https://www.avito.ru/reutov/muzykal...r_rubin_dlya_nachinayuschih_5.7_kg_2335546038
> Самый правильный из компактов. Жаль, что их практически нет на рынке.


Согласен, это оптимальный вариант, но таких почти нет, но он и по весу как 3/4 будет.


----------



## Ася Б. (26 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ну успехов парню в этом нелёгком деле. Если дойдёт до размера 3/4 то их изобилие. А вот совсем мелких аккордеонов очень мало. Обычно на аккордеоне начинают учиться лет в 8-9 сразу с 3/4. На меня так, вообще навесили 7/8.


Спасибо. Моему 6 и 4 месяца. Мелкий совсем, но упертый такой. Не отговорить, если что решил.


Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А никто в семье не играет? Просто удивительно, что маленький ребенок захотел сам на аккордеон.
> Это у меня не было выбора  Зачем учить игре на аккордеоне маленьких детей?


Нет, никто не играет ни на чем.
Аккордеон просит давно, в прошлом году был на прослушивании в музыкалке, сказали, что слух абсолютный, можно выбирать любой инструмент. Он и выбрал)) Время занятий было неудобным, поэтому ходил только на хор и сольфеджио. Остальные члены семьи весь год втайне надеялись, что забудет и передумает.
Не забыл)) За три недели занятий укрепился в вере, что ему ничего, кроме аккордеона, не нужно.
Дети бывают такими странными. Старший сын с 5 лет мечтал стать архитектором. В семье никто не рисует, кроме него. В этом году в Мархи поступил.


----------



## Ася Б. (26 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ну играть немецкие польки в до мажоре хватит. А у нас ля и ми минор в основном музыка. Не зря даже на убогой Юности 60 басов было сделано. В общем вот такой размер https://www.avito.ru/reutov/muzykal...r_rubin_dlya_nachinayuschih_5.7_kg_2335546038
> Самый правильный из компактов. Жаль, что их практически нет на рынке.


Да, этот классный. Но цена. Ох


----------



## Игорь Петрович (26 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Да, этот классный. Но цена. Ох


Вот подешевле https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...r_12_belosnezhnyy_2574034995?slocation=107620 по крайней мере удовлетворяет требованиям преподавателя.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Сен 2022)

Да за много денег то можно нарыть у барыг. Та же Тула А8 новая стоит тыщ 60. Но меня земноводное задушило бы отвалить цену большого аккордеона и даже хорошего, за стартовый маломерок.  Поэтому когда я урвал для дочки Фиротти 30/60 lll то две недели не мог успокоится от радости. Дочка чуть ли не спала с ним в обнимку поначалу.


----------



## veron (26 Сен 2022)

Ася Б. написал(а):


> Спасибо. Моему 6 и 4 месяца. Мелкий совсем, но упертый такой. Не отговорить, если что решил.
> 
> Нет, никто не играет ни на чем.
> Аккордеон просит давно, в прошлом году был на прослушивании в музыкалке, сказали, что слух абсолютный, можно выбирать любой инструмент. Он и выбрал)) Время занятий было неудобным, поэтому ходил только на хор и сольфеджио. Остальные члены семьи весь год втайне надеялись, что забудет и передумает.
> ...


Бывают же чудеса на свете...)) Успехов деткам, радостно, что такие встречаются...


----------



## Kir Лев (30 Сен 2022)

про hohner (ы) забыли еще


https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_hohner_12_belosnezhnyy_2574034995?slocation=107620


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (30 Сен 2022)

Дораха! За пробную дозу аккордеона то...


----------



## Игорь Петрович (3 Ноя 2022)

Вот, товарищ торгует антиквариатом, штучный товар, 150 тысяч просит, сущий пустяк)) Barcarole Professional убитый вусмерть, его на запчасти даже стрёмно брать, ничего живого не осталось, антиквариат, аж 19-го века. https://www.avito.ru/domodedovo/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_1872_g_1799702984


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (3 Ноя 2022)

Ну судя по фотке найден в помойке. Возле неё и заснят. Ну крепежные уши для ремня я бы купил рублей за 500. Хочу переместить точку крепления как Поелуев рекомендует. Чтоб на шею не давил правый ремень.


----------



## Vovillius О. (3 Ноя 2022)

Мне вот этот нравится:


https://www.avito.ru/user/41031a24da9e87d6ddaa1ac0933bda65/profile?src=sharing


Особенно сторителлинг)


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Ноя 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> сторителлинг


Что за сюрстрёмминг? Можно без иностранных слов обойтись? Например не коливинг, а общага. И так далее...


----------



## Vovillius О. (4 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Что за сюрстрёмминг? Можно без иностранных слов обойтись? Например не коливинг, а общага. И так далее...


Пардон) они незаметно проникли в мой лексикон)


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Ноя 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> Пардон


Если изъясняться по-французски, надо говорить "пардоне муа"


----------



## Vovillius О. (4 Ноя 2022)

Только сейчас понял, что на вполне обоснованно упрёк в использовании заимствованных слов, ответил по-французски 
Я не специально, честное слово)


----------



## kep (4 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Что за сюрстрёмминг? Можно без иностранных слов обойтись? Например не коливинг, а общага. И так далее...


Чем французский accordeon заменим?


----------



## Vovillius О. (4 Ноя 2022)

Ну он давно поселился в русской рече, как и большой (или даже большИй) процент повседневных слов. 
Но теоретически - клавишная пятирядка ибо слово гармонь и хроматический тоже имеют явно иностранное происхождение... хотя слово клавиша - тоже польское изначально...
Но современная англификация языка режет действительно слух - и, главное, оно очень заразительно - т.к. я сейчас работаю постоянно с программистами, я периодически начинаю "отправлять фид по результатам митинга" и прочие коворкинги а нетребующих сленг ситуациях


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Ноя 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Чем французский accordeon заменим?


Заимствованные слова это одно, а вот словесный мусор это совсем другое. Апофигей это русский язык с Брайтон бич. Типа "Вам колбасу одним писом или послайсать?"


----------



## kep (4 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Заимствованные слова это одно, а вот словесный мусор это совсем другое. Апофигей это русский язык с Брайтон бич. Типа "Вам колбасу одним писом или послайсать?"


Так, граммар-наци вызывали?
АпофЕгей в первоисточнике был.
А грамотные продавцы с Брайтон Бич предлагали: "Вам чиз послайсить или одним писом возьмёте?"




Vovillius О. написал(а):


> Но современная англификация языка режет действительно слух


Я помню искреннее возмущение одного поборника русского языка (давно дело было): "К чему вводить этот новомодный термин файрвол, когда есть старое русское слово брандмауэр?"


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2022)

Накинулись ястребы... 
Я по своей специальности русских терминов до сих пор не знаю и не могу придумать... А те, что придумываются, все матерными выходят... Язык - вещь живая и хоть обупирайся, а он растет и расширяется за счет заимствований


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Ноя 2022)

Заимствование допускается если своих устоявшихся словов в языке нету для обозначения понятий. А тащить в русский язык всякий словесный мусор не надо. Мать мой дочки любит говорить ОК. Бесит ужасно. Внушаю дочке, что надо говорить "хорошо".


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков, 

а че бесится то? Функциональность "OK" выше, чем у "хорошо". Коротко и емко. Мы ж не говорим так, как говорили в 18-19 веках. Тот язык устарел и на его место пришел более современный. Отмирает то, что менее функционально и менее удобно. Русский язык вообще очень много слов требует... То, что в английском занимает пару строк, в русском надо заменять целым абзацем. Я занимался переводом технической литературы и это свойство мне ой как хорошо знакомо. Толерантнее плз


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Ноя 2022)

Краткость слов аглицкого языка сильно снижает его помехоустойчивость. Русский язык, даже с сильным акцентом остаётся понятным чаще всего не искажая смысла слов. А вот в аглицком всего один не тот звук полностью меняет слово, причём для неносителей языка разницы практически нет. В "Южном парке" постоянно высмеивают азиатский акцент, когда китаец вместо "sity wok" произносит примерно "shity work". В общем английский язык довольно плох как международный. В силу зависимости от прононса, многозначности слов и абсолютно чудовищной орфографии. Письменный английский и разговорный это два разных языка, которые надо учить отдельно.


----------



## gerborisov (4 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Заимствование допускается если своих устоявшихся словов в языке нету для обозначения понятий. А тащить в русский язык всякий словесный мусор не надо. Мать мой дочки любит говорить ОК. Бесит ужасно. Внушаю дочке, что надо говорить "хорошо".


Ок. Гораздо информативнее и короче. Как и смайлик  Не путать с "улыбкой" Толерантность наше всё


----------



## globus (4 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Письменный английский и разговорный это два разных языка, которые надо учить отдельно.


У французов это ещё более ярко выражено. Китайский-японский - иероглифы. Арабский - вообще справа налево. Вывод - лучший выбор для международного - русский))


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> У французов это ещё более ярко выражено. Китайский-японский - иероглифы. Арабский - вообще справа налево. Вывод - лучший выбор для международного - русский))



Технические спецы низшего индустриального звена и из русского то используют десяток слов и им хватает.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (7 Дек 2022)

Кто знает, что это за аппарат-Dallape? 
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_gertsog_italy45_147_cassotto_2341290260 
И что у него за цена, вероятно "рыночная"?))


----------



## Игорь Петрович (7 Дек 2022)

Внешность под ретро замутили.


----------



## ugly (7 Дек 2022)

Он и есть ретро, годов 80х... Четырехголосый, с ломаной декой, Пятиголосый готовый аккомпанемент.
Цена из разряда "хотеть не вредно".


----------



## Игорь Петрович (7 Дек 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Он и есть ретро, годов 80х... Четырехголосый, с ломаной декой, Пятиголосый готовый аккомпанемент.
> Цена из разряда "хотеть не вредно".


Он внешне оформлен как из 50-60-х.


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2022)

Игорь Петрович, 
Я бы датировал концом 90х. Какой-то он новодельный… Детали не вяжутся с 50-60…. Балканская сборка?


----------



## kep (7 Дек 2022)

Dallape - аккордеоны высшего класса, уровня Scandalli/Pigini/Bugari. Фирма умерла в 2010 году.
Я очень сомневаюсь в авторстве Dallape: они выпускали совсем немного моделей, и дизайн особо не менялся и узнаваем:
Dallape Accordions


----------



## globus (8 Дек 2022)

А балканские аккордеоны - это как? С балканской левой раскладкой?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (8 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Игорь Петрович,
> Я бы датировал концом 90х. Какой-то он новодельный… Детали не вяжутся с 50-60…. Балканская сборка?


Я имел ввиду не датировку выпуска, а внешний стиль оформления. А-ля 50-60-е. Гриф современный, но изгибом регистровой машинки придали ретро стиль и решетка выполнена под старину. Ну а по грифу, внутренностям и по кейсу это, как вы и сказали, скорее конец 90-х. начало нулевых. Да и не было в 50-60-е ещё ломанной деки))


----------



## Игорь Петрович (8 Дек 2022)

Я в конце 60-х учился в ДМШ, закончил в начале 70-х, хорошие были времена, у меня был красный Weltmeister Фестивальный 3/4, на нём и закончил ДМШ не переключая регистров)) В самой школе были фестивальные вельты 4/4 и для баянистов появились пятирядные Сеперато, кроме тульских баянов. Для училища тогда выборка не требовалась, ни кто ещё хорошие инструменты не портил, вкрячивая в них пишущую машинку от Рубина, хватало готовой Стеллы 4/4.


----------



## ugly (8 Дек 2022)

globus написал(а):


> А балканские аккордеоны - это как? С балканской левой раскладкой?


кнопочные шестирядные.


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2022)

ugly, 
Не только. Есть там мастера по производству «итальянцев»


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (8 Дек 2022)

Про балканские товары смотри фильм Snatch.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (8 Дек 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> кнопочные шестирядные.


И такие бывают?


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2022)

Игорь Петрович, 
Даже у Гридина был


----------



## ugly (8 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> ugly,
> Не только. Есть там мастера по производству «итальянцев»


Тогда вполне вероятно, что этот именно такой. Похожих моделей в инете не нашел.


----------



## ugly (8 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Даже у Гридина был


У Гридина заказной был, а Dallape их вполне серийно производила.


----------



## MAN (8 Дек 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> У Гридина заказной был, а Dallape их вполне серийно производила.


Да простит меня основная, неэлитная часть форума, а со скольки ....ёв начинается большая куча (серия)?
P. S. Это я к тому, что мы тут вроде как выяснили уже, что у Виктора Фёдоровича был не единственный инструмент о шести рядах.


----------



## kep (8 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Да простит меня основная, неэлитная часть форума, а со скольки ....ёв начинается большая куча (серия)?
> P. S. Это я к тому, что мы тут вроде как выяснили уже, что у Виктора Фёдоровича был не единственный инструмент о шести рядах.


Как я большой народник, выскажу свое мнение.
Несмотря на условность понятия "серийный выпуск" в б.СССР, и Тулы и Юпитеры были гостированы, документированы и теоретически могли быть куплены в магазинах (три ха-ха, конечно). Инструмент(ы) Гридина - нет, нет и нет.
Про предмет спора есть определенное непонимание по понятиям (vev хихикнул про балканскую сборку, а обсуждаем балканские модели), но покойный Даллапе выпускал серию инструментов Balkan Accordions - клавишных и кнопочных.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (9 Дек 2022)

Две штуки уже серия. Сложно сделать первый раз. Поэтому расходы на ОКР и подготовку производства весьма сильно влияют на цену мелкосерийных изделий.


----------



## MAN (9 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Несмотря на условность понятия "серийный выпуск"
> про предмет спора есть определенное непонимание по понятиям


Ну вот, другое дело! Теперь всё стало ясно как божий день.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (9 Дек 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Кто знает, что это за аппарат-Dallape?
> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_gertsog_italy45_147_cassotto_2341290260
> И что у него за цена, вероятно "рыночная"?))


Цена конечно безумная. Но. Это великолепный инструмент. Модель из последних - 90-е годы. Модель не серийная, делалась на заказ. Левая клавиатура с балканской раскладкой, это была фишка Даллапе, они часто ее ставили.
У Даллапе типичный узнаваемый тембр ломаной деки и очень яркий глубокий бас, хоть и кусковой, но хрюкает как цп. Благодаря их фирменным резонаторам из комбинированных сортов темного и светлого дерева и особой обработке. Умели делать... Инструменты высшего уровня. Жаль, что контора загнулась.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (9 Дек 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> кнопочные шестирядные.


Дело не только в шести рядах. На балканских кнопочных аккордеонах традиционно все шесть рядов правой клавиатуры располагаются на грифе в одной плоскости. Без подъема. Ну и семь рядов в левой. Второй дополнительный ряд в терцию к первому.


----------



## kep (9 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur А в чем особенность клавишных аккордеонов балканской серии? Кроме 15 регистров в левой на тех же 4 голосах - ничего не вижу.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (9 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Mikhael Shur А в чем особенность клавишных аккордеонов балканской серии? Кроме 15 регистров в левой на тех же 4 голосах - ничего не вижу.


только в семирядной левой клавиатуре.


----------



## kep (9 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> только в семирядной левой клавиатуре.


Там и ее нет: все модели 120-басовые.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (9 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Там и ее нет: все модели 120-басовые.


где "там"?


----------



## kep (9 Дек 2022)

Я привел ссылку, но вот она в явном виде:


Dallape Accordions


----------



## Mikhael Shur (9 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Я привел ссылку, но вот она в явном виде:
> 
> 
> Dallape Accordions


Понял. Просто предыдущая ссылка у меня не открылась. Почему они назвали эту серию балканской мне увы неизвестно. Если в левой стандартная шестирядная страделла, то это не балканский инструмент.


----------



## MAN (9 Дек 2022)

А вот этот аккордеон какой серии? Вообще он серийный?


----------



## Mikhael Shur (9 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А вот этот аккордеон какой серии? Вообще он серийный?


Это инструмент 80-х годов. Как тогда назывались эти модели я уже не помню. На их основе Даллапе впоследствии создал свои последние модели Оргатон и Супермаэстро, на которых закончилась история Даллапе.


----------



## kep (9 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А вот этот аккордеон какой серии? Вообще он серийный?


Судя по описанию в Роландовском документе к звукам Даллапе, это модель Органтон 1965 года разработки.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (10 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Судя по описанию в Роландовском документе к звукам Даллапе, это модель Органтон 1965 года разработки.


Они выпускались с 40-х до конца 80-х почти без изменений в дизайне. Так что точно установить год не видя инструмента нереально.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (10 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Там и ее нет: все модели 120-басовые.


Что удалось узнать. Серия "балканских" инструментов выпускалась Даллапе с 40-х годов вплоть до закрытия фабрики. Изначально в серию входили только клавишные и кнопочные инструменты с семирядной левой и облегченным корпусом для удобства исполнения стоя. Так же в балканских инструментах использовались несколько отличные от обычных инструментов резонаторы, для усиления и насыщенности тембра ломаной деки. Позднее, уже к концу 80-х, в "балканскую" серию моделей были введены так же модели с шестирядной левой клавиатурой а так же с выборкой, поскольку балканская левая была нужна ограниченному кругу исполнителей. При этом модели со стандартной страделлой и выборкой сохранили те самые резонаторы ломаной деки. Для всей обновленной серии сохранили название "Балканская".


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (16 Дек 2022)

Да чего уж мелочиться. Аккордеон для чётких пацанов.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (16 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Да чего уж мелочиться. Аккордеон для чётких пацанов.


Дураков в России еще лет на сто припасено...


----------



## voldemar-60 (16 Дек 2022)

Да уж, без лоха и жизнь плоха!


----------



## Игорь Петрович (26 Дек 2022)

Добрый вечер! Здесь антиквариат аж с подтверждением цены!)) Курс жадности 1:1000 https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_zarya_1858221225


----------



## MAN (27 Дек 2022)

_А Заря, Заря, Заря
Всё ж старается не зря,
Окрыляя судьбы наши, 
Души, проще говоря,
Души, проще говоря. (Ц)
_


----------



## Павел А. (27 Дек 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Добрый вечер! Здесь антиквариат аж с подтверждением цены!)) Курс жадности 1:1000 https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_zarya_1858221225


Интересно, купит кто-нибудь?) И если да, то ещё больше интересно, каков курс атиквариатолюбия у потенциального обладателя-счастливчика)


----------



## Vovillius О. (29 Дек 2022)

Так много вопросов, так мало русского языка...



> Аккордеон из фабрики " Красный партизан". Инструмент работает и в полном состоянии. Сделан из хороших и качественных изделий.


----------



## Павел А. (29 Дек 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> Так много вопросов, так мало русского языка...


Хотел поставить лайк, но от такого русского языка плакать хочется.


----------



## MAN (31 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Дураков в России еще лет на сто припасено...


Ввиду случившегося, эта фраза, произнесённая за два дня до загадочного исчезновения с форума и из поля зрения заказчиков итальянских аксессуаров, заиграла новыми красками, не правда ли?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (31 Дек 2022)

Из свеженького: Новогоднее обострение - Юпитер за 50 тыщ.



https://www.avito.ru/vichuga/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_2701513789?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing



Налетай, торопись, покупай живопИсь!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (31 Дек 2022)

https://www.avito.ru/yurga/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter-lyuks_gotovo-vybornyy_2724153273?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing


Юпитер за 120тр....


----------

